# Sticky  Steam IDs



## Orb

Add your ID here if you wish others to add you to their network.


----------



## SPC

player name: 打波先嚟落雨。。。​


----------



## joked35

derek648


----------



## Pul5ar

Pul5ar - http://steamcommunity.com/id/Pul5ar


----------



## Kascheritt

fiwiv4, not really playing much right now though.


----------



## T Studdly

T-Studdly  
http://steamcommunity.com/id/NitroZem

I'm looking for people who play borderlands 1 or 2, Vindictus and Left 4 Dead 2, or mabye people who just want to talk.


----------



## MajorGravy

mine


----------



## Mr snooze

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Planktonjp/

im free to play games like : dota 2 , worms , starbound , chivalry , csgo , garry and other games if i have it  , i dont mind chatting also ( games , anime , movies , tv etc etc or personal stuffs and whatnot ) just hit a message.


----------



## Adversid

Arvakoten

I play TL2, Terraria, CS:GO, L4D2, etc.


----------



## Canopus

id = Nymphis
(DONT EXPECT VOICE CHAT OR SKYPE, ANXIETY, YA KNOW.)

i play hl2, tf2, gmod, css, bl2 (having some weird contrast issues on my laptop with it though), rust, ftl, civ 5, awesomenauts.


----------



## Steve French

paulfrench420. Uh, steve was taken. I don't usually get on their too too often, but I rock CS:GO, Insurgency, and Red Orchestra 2 for modern games.


----------



## coniconon

squirrelyc0ni

http://steamcommunity.com/id/squirrelyc0ni

I play CS:GO, UT2004 and i'm a fan of Half Life  I recently played Deus Ex: Human Revolution and i loved it! Feel free to add me, though i've been busy with university and i don't play as much as i did before.


----------



## lzzy

Tamriel_

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tamriel_/

Avid Dota 2 player, I sometimes also go on Left 4 Dead Binges.
Feel free to add me dudes and dudettes


----------



## idoughnutknow

http://steamcommunity.com/id/XxXxXpr05n1paXxXxX/

Feel free to add me, I like CS, L4D2, Killing Floor and Mount & Blade in particular. I've also got the DayZ standalone and a few other mutliplayer games if anyone is interested in some Co-op.


----------



## Octobird

Needleguns... 

I mostly play DoTA 2, but also play Garry's Mod and Team Fortress.


----------



## nahmot

moose650


----------



## nahmot

Forgot to add link in last post
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198020089630

relatively new to pc gaming and looking for a dayZ standalone buddy


----------



## Samblam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/whysammy2

Feel free to add me!


----------



## 1437

http://steamcommunity.com/id/adizz4

Add me, I mostly play dota and cs


----------



## TotallyJW

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jwthemighty

Feel free to add 
Especially if you're down for some Left 4 Dead (1 and 2)


----------



## sweetSacrifice

http://steamcommunity.com/id/flaminsnow add me


----------



## ANXPhoenix

http://steamcommunity.com/id/phoenix777/

I usually play single player games, but I've been really into DayZ recently, I also play some other multiplayer games every now and again.


----------



## Jyang772

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AeroNX/

I am a huge TF2 fan!


----------



## Sprocketjam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jamtots/

Mostly learning how to play LoL/DOTA 2.

I'm up for anything though. L4D, DayZ, Diablo, PoE, Borderlands... whatever.


----------



## sliplikespace

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thearchersbowshavebroken

I mostly play single player games because my internet is bad but sometimes I play a bit of L4D2, Resident Evil, or something of the sort.


----------



## Godwins

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Godwins/

I mostly play Arma and sometimes random games with 4chan groups.


----------



## Peyote

http://steamcommunity.com/id/INFINITE666


----------



## twitchy666

*I get every general website signup*

problems having logins rejected sometimes

They're all minor services like steamID

Pleased all bank, eBay and a few others are trustworthy.

email's your life fixed abode where you get stuff in paper in the letterbox telling you to give 'em a ring

I like this thread. Now I can relax and forget all my frustration with _forgotten password_ fury. Even when the prime ISP snatched the emailID away and having to get a new one so the old is obsolete so services think I'm dead and have to re-register... telling the whole world if I moved house or got a new phone number

I'm learning to deal with disappointment and stop lashing out

Hmmm... adopting a new outlook that not everyone is against us and just wants our money. Keep getting told me a bill is overdue when I already paid it.


----------



## jonafin

j0nafin


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sent everyone a request because I'm new to Steam and would like to have some more friends, get to know people and game.


----------



## Gareth Timms

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Garthman
Add me and say hi if want. 
​


----------



## Midnightmares

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Midnightmares/

I could use some new steam friends :3


----------



## Marlon

1437 said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/adizz4
> 
> Add me, I mostly play dota and cs


are you a 1437 fan?


----------



## 1437

Marlon said:


> are you a 1437 fan?


Not really. 

Was watching him stream some pubs when I made this account and couldn't come up with a name.


----------



## cappatown

cappatown is my steam ID. 

I play mostly both Left for Dead's online. Also have Team Fortress 2


----------



## Teapig91

Teapig, same as my name on here. Feel free to give me a shout for L4D2


----------



## TooLateForRoses

Kingkdizzle.


----------



## Chump Change

ChumpChange1992


----------



## 141079

http://steamcommunity.com/id/wtfidontevenknow

I play dayz, L4D2, maybe tf2..

The holidays just started and I'm bored as hell..and my english needs a little bit of practising too


----------



## Fat Man

nanosteamX


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> Sent you a friend request.


Thanks


----------



## Yamirami

http://steamcommunity.com/id/iamdish/


----------



## BillDauterive

isedydren is my username backwards.


----------



## Charmander

I just set up my Steam hence the lack of games atm but feel free to add. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198075789051/


----------



## Tomyx

DivisionLennon


----------



## Sindelle

asaricommando84 not that i play my steam games much anymore


----------



## Kabsef

My name is Kabsef, just search it, it's pretty unique and I don't plan on changing it. I'm trying to play CS:GO competitively but I'm not very good. But I play a **** tonne more games, just check my library!

All hail the mighty Gaben


----------



## Existin

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198065305787/


----------



## jim11

seanwc101


----------



## noimagination

I'm playing CS:GO, DayZ and all sorts really. Add me if you wanna play.


----------



## fstate

FallenWingz1


----------



## Fireblazier

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198090697071/
Add me if you like

I have a lack of games atm, and I prefer single player games. But I'll play TF2 and Garry's mod.


----------



## Kevo

My Steam ID is BarrySweaty you can add me if you want, the bulk of my library is single player, but I have a lot of popular multiplayer games too.


----------



## Elros

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198004638238

Have a bunch of games but never really ever played multiplayer on any of them. Tend to have always just played single player games by myself.

Been without my pc for 3 months due to a graphics card failure, so looking forward to being able to game again.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

bloodscorcher77


----------



## HappyFac3

http://steamcommunity.com/id/saywoot/

Most played game is Dota 2 but I have much more.


----------



## CleverCabbage

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CleverCabbage/

I play all kinds of games, but by far the most time i've spent on any game is on the sandbox game Garrysmod. I accept all invites so feel free to send one in my general direction.


----------



## AndreaXo

Hey guys  
It'd be nice to have some people add me
http://steamcommunity.com/id/kota40
I guess I mostly play fps kind of games but I'm open to playing anything really.
I especially enjoy playing team fortress 2 and Strike Vector


----------



## MrBlack

If anyone wants to play minecraft (survival or mini games?), or any of the co-op game I have on steam feel free to messgage me. 

Some of my co-op games:

Saints Row IV
Pay Day 2
Project zomboid
Chivalry Medieval Warfare
L4D2
XCOM
7 Days To Die


----------



## spiritedaway

http://steamcommunity.com/id/spiritedawayyy

I usually only pay single player games.
But I love playing DayZ a lot and I'm currently downloading Team Fortress 2.


----------



## uziq

http://steamcommunity.com/id/junologist/


----------



## Giephri

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jecoda/

I really want to play games with other friends, especially with voice chat. I have played games with my friends before, but they usually end up getting tired of them. Plus, no one ever wants to play the games that I have or want to play...

Add me if you want to play a game we both have, or we can decide a game to get. The only problem is that I never really expressed my emotions that much vocally. Beat a really hard boss? I shout "Yeeeaahh" in a dull, monotonic voice. I'm not much of a small talker, either. However, I AM working on being more expressive and becoming a fun person. I just don't have many opportunities...


----------



## WellingtonSears

Removed.


----------



## Mancini1337

I'm not always in the mood to game, it just depends on how I'm feeling. When i do feel like playing, I'll play Unreal, Unreal Tournament 3, Garry's Mod, maybe a little bit of CS:S ( I haven't bothered to get CS:GO yet ). I don't have a very large variety of games to play because I grew up playing some of these games, especially Unreal. Minecraft is pretty cool too.
I love making maps in Hammer Editor also! *maybe someone would like to work on a mapping project with me, that would be cool*
I mostly use Steam to chat though.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/t_larson911
*Yeah my steam name is different from my SAS username because I don't want certain people knowing that I'm on here... I just get paranoid about that. Lol

Wait until you see how many hours I've racked up on GMod...mostly singleplayer sessions, building with Wiremod.


----------



## Nguoiviet

id: nguoiviet feel free to add m


----------



## fungae69

im zygospores :3c


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Steam ID : myronganes1 

I usually play TF2 or Dayz nowadays...I play with other sasers on here sometimes, so if you wanna join add me


----------



## Flamrazzle

ID: McMuffinPopper


----------



## Miss Marianne

kyrie86...Though I really don't play any MMO's. You can still invite me if you want.


----------



## Norman Jayden

Add me 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Norman2jayden/


----------



## pineapplebun

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198101508423/

I play mostly DayZ or TF2 and sometimes Garry's Mod

Feel free to add me, but I suck. But I'm down to make new friends either way


----------



## Nada

http://goo.gl/4mQ4qX

Arma 3, Arma 2, Rust, Space Engineers, War Thunder, PlanetSide 2, Just Cause 2 MP, Guns of Icarus, Minecraft...

Add me.


----------



## hingedthomas

"slipknot" i play payday 2 and some other shooters


----------



## bringmethehorizon

erotic_crucifix


----------



## Bbpuff

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Elov

I only have 2 friends. :c And I don't really play games that often, but you guys can add me if you want to...


----------



## hatred89

Elov said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Elov
> 
> I only have 2 friends. :c And I don't really play games that often, but you guys can add me if you want to...


Can't add you, your profile is private.


----------



## Bbpuff

hatred89 said:


> Can't add you, your profile is private.


Gah I'm sorry! I didn't know a private profile hid the add friend button. I changed it back to public.


----------



## bachtothefuture

I just started steam. Don't have too many games as of yet, but feel free to add me! username: bach_to_the_future (my avatar is of meowth)


----------



## hatred89

Elov said:


> Gah I'm sorry! I didn't know a private profile hid the add friend button. I changed it back to public.


Added!


----------



## surfer1890

http://steamcommunity.com/id/alstew13

Here is my Steam ID, add me! 
I play CS:GO or Payday 2 mostly but I'm up to play anything!


----------



## JadedCalalily

MizApexPredator


----------



## feels

http://steamcommunity.com/id/mildew/


----------



## Noto

My steam name is Notoremo!
http://steamcommunity.com/id/notoremo/

I primarily enthuse over point-and-click adventure games, and games of the Horror/Sci-Fi/Cyperpunk genres in particular. Though, I do a bit of everything, and play a whole myriad of essentially anything that looks interesting. Feel free to add me, if you'd like!


----------



## Implicate

http://steamcommunity.com/id/insignific(u)nt

Uh, filter issues! D: Obviously, remove the parentheses.


----------



## undyingUmbrage

http://steamcommunity.com/id/arinaendoh

im kinda obsessed with team fortress 2


----------



## MindOverMood

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198165563021/


----------



## Vacateer

http://steamcommunity.com/id/peragin

I don't really play any Steam multiplayer games, but feel free to talk about things.


----------



## Minxxy

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198120727649/

I love playing team fortress 2 x]


----------



## bancho1993

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030190304/


----------



## SuperAwkward

Assassin9482

I like GTA 4, BF4, Splinter Cell, etc. Mostly non-steam games that I just add to my library.


----------



## hgroog

http://steamcommunity.com/id/starlow

profile is private cause I screen my invites but anyone is welcome to add me.


----------



## MetroCard

http://steamcommunity.com/id/juhsepee


----------



## forever_dreamer

xfleuret8 I am only playing Dreamfall Chapters on Steam though (my fave game!)


----------



## pocketbird

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chipmunks69ing


----------



## JadedCalalily

Xplicitambrosegirl

Anyone is welcome to add me


----------



## nahmot

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198020089630

I find using my mic is difficult until i know someone a little while but would love some friends to game with.


----------



## garip kont

http://steamcommunity.com/id/cingen/

usually playing fm 15 sometimes payday 2 and cs:go


----------



## Agalychnis

Agalychnis
Anyone play TF2?


----------



## MiMiK

JadedCalalily said:


> Xplicitambrosegirl
> 
> Anyone is welcome to add me


you dont come up!... just saying


----------



## JadedCalalily

Hmm that's weird  here.
Http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198083931085/


----------



## BeamMeUp

Anyone is happy to add me if they like.

SteamID: icepick1337
Profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/icepick1337/


----------



## RayOfLight123

.


----------



## Nykto

Nyktofilia all about counter strike XD


----------



## BedheadMermaid

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198110801438

I don't really play multiplayer games but feel free to add me c:


----------



## LordBlue

Feel free to add me, I have quite a few multiplayer games.
ID: Pandora Sphinx


----------



## Ressurection

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198055659830/

Resilience - I rarely play anything other than MW3. Getting a new graphics card soon then getting other games.


----------



## JustJordan

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198139662184

Anyone can add me if they'd like. Oh, and feel free to gift me any of my wishlist items! xD


----------



## scooby

I'd post mine, but I don't really like having a link out there. I haven't been really playing much of anything lately, but if for some strange reason anyone wanted to add me, let me know. 

Just for the sake of putting it out there.


----------



## WellingtonSears

Has anyone else being getting a whole horde of requests from user profiles that are private? I added a few and they all requested trades with mysterious links, no thanks, and it all started when I posted my ID here. I think theres a bot of some kind that can scan posts with Steam and usernames in the same mention - either way, im playing it safe so, ask if you want it?


----------



## jackflash01

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jackflash01

Anyone can add me, got a lot of multiplayer games but I'm extremely shy until I get to know people :/


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

WellingtonSears said:


> Has anyone else being getting a whole horde of requests from user profiles that are private? I added a few and they all requested trades with mysterious links, no thanks, and it all started when I posted my ID here. I think theres a bot of some kind that can scan posts with Steam and usernames in the same mention - either way, im playing it safe so, ask if you want it?


Yea, it's been happening to me a ton. Just block them.


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm willing to add people, but I'm a bit afraid to post my username on here. So just PM me, and I'll give my username.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I try to maintain some level of separation between my accounts on anxiety/depression forums and my other accounts, so I don't feel like linking directly to my profile here.

Feel free to send me a PM asking for my Steam name (or send your name so I can add you) if you want. I mostly play fighting games and shooters online (not Call of Duty), and I don't play any MOBA's or MMO's.


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

Yeah I shant directly throw my Steam ID on here either so if you want it (especially anyone with the latest Carmaggedon or into any decent indie games), feel free to ask and please let me know that you're from here.


----------



## animeflower6084

I have a steam account if anyone wants to add me (pm me for username). I Don't have very many games though. I do have left 4 dead 2, 100% Orange Juice, Tochlight 2, vvvvv, Unepic, Sniper Elite v2, Skyrim, and a few visual novels. So feel free to pm me if you want my steam username. 

Edit: figured I would update my post 11/22/2015


----------



## Kalliber

im vylter on there


----------



## Dreary

Not about steam, but does anyone play Guildwars 2? It would be cool to play together, feel free to message me here 
P.S. I am so lame at it I still don't understand what I am doing for a lot of times


----------



## Plasma

Steam: Central Void
http://steamcommunity.com/id/centralvoid


----------



## kisarose

Hi! I have a steam account as well but I will not post it here for safety reasons+ I dont want robots to add me. Lol. I have some multiplayer games on there we could play such as Don't Starve Together and Borderlands 1+2.  Just give me a message if you are interested.


----------



## Reptar

If anyone wants to play tf2 my id is reptile_64, I cant add anyone im poor


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

They seem to have fixed the issue with bots.


----------



## Tokztero

Tokztero is my ID , I mostly play Gmod, CSS, and TF2.


----------



## jim11

Who's steam id 'Fallen Wingz'...something like that?


----------



## saya2077

http://steamcommunity.com/id/hasaya77


----------



## scooby

Feeling bored lately, maybe playing stuff with people will help with that. If anyones keen. Give a buzz.


----------



## Haunty

hauntymoto is my steam ID. Currently play Tree of Life and Project Cars


----------



## BackToThePast

Steam ID

I'd love to play co-op with someone.


----------



## Steve French

This fellow added me up on Steam, presumably from my posting my username here. Never got around to playing any games, but they did send me a strange, unintelligible message this one time that I interpreted as trying to either scam or sell me something. Seems mostly harmless though, just spends all their time playing "Coming Out as Gay Simulator" and "Porn Actor Simulator".

If I end up as a skin blanket hanging hanging on someone's wall, you know the genesis.


----------



## Mousey9

http://steamcommunity.com/id/inflymous/Made a new account during the summer sale. Haven't gotten to play much but here it is for anyone interested.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/inflymous/


----------



## xRGZz

Steam name : Dark. Cant post link to profile so if you cant find me just send me a PM. I have a wide variety of games but have been playing csgo for the past few weeks, Feel free to add me


----------



## Mitko

mitk0o0o0

Any Sven Co-op fans?


----------



## TimidDid

My user is TimidDid and i'm still really shy... so this game and this anxiety site might help lol. Feel free to add me tho.


----------



## Mw8xsuo769

​ Mw8xsuo769 is my ID. I don't have much friends so feel free to add me.


----------



## sas62759

comp504 is my Steam ID. Feel free to add me, I'm on skype too as : jmd504
talking or playing games it don't matter


----------



## starsfreak

-


----------



## Depressed94

Just joined today my ID is trollingfatkids lol


----------



## lee 337

Lee_337

Borderlands 2 & PS, Castle Crashers, RE 5-6, Dead Island, L4D2, and TF.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

Oasis-of-Reason


----------



## Kodi

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thegreat1238

I don't play many steam guys right now though

Playing GW2 if anyone plays that


----------



## 668546

airhead = my steam name
Picture of chibi t hawk from street fighter ^^
i play all sorts of different games im sure we could find one we both have!


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Don't know if mine has been posted yet: KrazyKrizic


----------



## Monkeygirl

http://steamcommunity.com/id/monkeyparadise/


----------



## Twosided

Machinezombie81


----------



## reaffected

(coming down soon though-having it posted is weird)

Borderlands 2 and/or prequel, Don't Starve Together, Payday 2, CSGO (haven't played in months though), Saints Row IV. Some other random multi player games


----------



## fictionz

crazynified
I'm new on it, I don't have much, but you can add me for a chat.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I quit my main game and now need some new friends. Pls send some friend invites my way 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/hmmnicebike/


----------



## Brennan Matz

My steam name is FireGrass


----------



## Aribeth

http://steamcommunity.com/id/76541198011288616

Add me


----------



## HappyFac3

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ilikechikis

feel free to add me


----------



## Nocturnal85

Yo my steam ID is clinchmaster - I am looking for someone to play MMOs with. Hit me up!


----------



## hobosimonsteve

This is my Steam profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/hobosimonsteve
I play Saints Row The Hitrd, Saints Row IV, Civ V, Left 4 Dead 2, Dead Island, Dead Island Riptide. Anyway, you can see all of my games. You can chat me, but don't expect voice chat or Skype. I'm getting nervous when I'm talking with each other.


----------



## ZM5

My steam ID is ZM5, same as my username here. Steam nickname for now is Colonel.

I usually play Mortal Kombat X (though I still have performance issues so...there'd most likely still be lag online and not much fun), Dead Rising 3 and Dead Rising 2: Off the Record when it comes to online games. My PC isn't that great so playing MKX most likely wouldn't be that fun due to performance issues on my side.

I also have L4D2, Borderlands 2 and The Pre-Sequel installed right now, and also SR3/4, TF2, CS:S, GMod, Magicka and KF1 that would require installing.


----------



## TheAwesomeYankee

newbie5308521

Do anyone wanna play Portal 2 community chambers co-op? It's kinda hard to find a partner using random search and steam forums


----------



## Aribeth

Not really related to Steam but does anyone have Diablo III? I'd like to co-op


----------



## ZM5

Not related to ID's per se but I was thinking: how about we make a steam group? 
Wouldn't that be easier? Especially since people here are from every corner of the world and as we all know time zones blow and suck like an old vacuum cleaner?


----------



## SilentStrike

My Steam Id is germgod but my nickname is SilentStorm.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I'm the same as here, TuxedoChief. If you wanna play L4D2 or Rocket League, I'm here.



ZM5 said:


> Not related to ID's per se but I was thinking: how about we make a steam group?
> Wouldn't that be easier? Especially since people here are from every corner of the world and as we all know time zones blow and suck like an old vacuum cleaner?


I second that idea.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

ZM5 said:


> Not related to ID's per se but I was thinking: how about we make a steam group?
> Wouldn't that be easier? Especially since people here are from every corner of the world and as we all know time zones blow and suck like an old vacuum cleaner?


I think it has been done before. Not like an official SAS Forums steam group but people have tried started groups for us members. I wouldn't mind giving it another try.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ID: IGottaPawnSomeOfThisStuff

Feel free to invite.

I play Grim Dawn, Diablo 3: ROS and Path of Exile.


----------



## Haunty

I'm looking for more steam friends. I play a variety of games but avoid fantasy and zombie/horror type games usually. Add mees: http://steamcommunity.com/id/hauntymoto

Games I currently play
Planetside 2
Life is Strange
Cities: Skylines
Blues and Bullets
Project Cars

Have played
SOMA
The Talos Principle
Homeworld Remastered
Gone Home


----------



## silentfire

Aribeth said:


> Not really related to Steam but does anyone have Diablo III? I'd like to co-op


I have Diablo III ROS, do you have ROS? my battletag is zyekitty1435. I usually play solo but could try co-oping.

My steam is Zyekitty, I've mostly played Skyrim and a few hours of Paths of Exile, spend most of my time on diablo right now.


----------



## Rinnie

Steam: Rin_FtW

I play alot of MMORPG

Diablo III
GW II
The Secret World
DeadPool
APB
DC UNIVERSE
Saints Row(s)


----------



## kursedlife

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kursedlife

I mostly play Borderlands 2 and Magic Duels.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

AlucardJL


----------



## TristanTehGamer

TristanTehGamer i dont play much though


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Pm me for it. I really only play L4D2 now, but I'd like to play Payday 2 or Borderlands 2 as well, or anything else we might have in common.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I mostly prefer single player, but add me if you like.


----------



## Jey Le Fey

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jason0123/

I'd probably be willing to play most games that I have.


----------



## regardless

https://steamcommunity.com/id/fotc77/

looking for some people to play EUIV or CK2 with
or any other game I own really.


----------



## KangalLover

My steam id is kimsungbabak I play most of the free games on steam lol.
Add me if u like


----------



## LilSugar

SpinSugar


----------



## ApprehensiveMisfit

My Steam ID is Dannurz. Please feel free to add me if you would like to talk and play games. ^^; I don't have many games in my library and I'm not the best at many of them but still would like to have fun!


----------



## MrWolfpac

Currently on steam as MrWolfpac, feel free to add me and we can see about playing games together!


----------



## 3r10n

lelensko

Feel free to add me.
I mostly like to play counter strike (global offensive) or Rocket league, but i'm up for anything new.

I'd love to make some new friends ^^


----------



## pittman47

darksynth  just always played singleplayer so itl cool to play with other people


----------



## Qolselanu

Ima add the last 3 pages worth of Steam IDs. PM me for my exact Steam ID. Otherwise, my nick starts with N, has a Y in it, and ends with M. Rhymes with fancy.


----------



## Qolselanu

Aribeth said:


> Not really related to Steam but does anyone have Diablo III? I'd like to co-op


I can, although I don't have the expansion. My BattleTag is: NeoSquall#1101


----------



## Empress_D

Empress_D
I'm not on too much though


----------



## Owlbear

Wouldn't it be easier to just have a steam group? Rather not wade through 10 pages of usernames.


----------



## StupidApostates

DarkEchles


----------



## Owlbear

Ah fudge it, turns out there are several "social anxiety" steam groups but none look legit to me.

"BansheeLT"
367 games in library, but I only have a few installed and usually only play an hour a day. Can voice chat but will not apologize for southern accent.


----------



## TuxedoChief

mollitor said:


> Ah fudge it, turns out there are several "social anxiety" steam groups but none look legit to me.
> 
> "BansheeLT"
> 367 games in library, but I only have a few installed and usually only play an hour a day. Can voice chat but will not apologize for southern accent.


The group we have now is pretty much dead already.


----------



## Owlbear

TuxedoChief said:


> The group we have now is pretty much dead already.


Well that sucks. Pity. Guess I'll add the more recent ones on here to be safe.


----------



## Joe

does anyone play csgo


----------



## switchwhich

thicque is my steam id
i tend to only play RPGs so most are single player but i'll play dark souls with anyone!


----------



## Raulz

http://steamcommunity.com/id/raulzus/

In terms of multiplayer games, I mainly play Rocket League and Garry's Mod but I also play a lot of indie games (Terraria, Binding of Isaac)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

shatteredglass512. feel free to add me. i'll go ahead and add everybody who's posted in the last 3 pages.


----------



## pupdreams

http://steamcommunity.com/id/junipoah
feel free to add me!
i'm happy to chat w/ anyone about games or anything really. 
in terms of multiplayer games, i mostly play tf2, left 4 dead 2, and a liiiittle bit of csgo.


----------



## Repix

Feel free to add me any day!

https://steamcommunity.com/id/REPIXREALSINCE2005

Game-Dev, Co-Op, Talk, all of it!


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

http://steamcommunity.com/id/maggied29/

Prefer RTS


----------



## Yakara

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Yamoneta

play alot hit me up even just to chat


----------



## weeKenDsx

Id/iburnzoo

Mainly play csgo and preferably on second account. Just add me if you're interested


----------



## Isovenator

davesothoth, please add me


----------



## seswick

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197973204206/ Please add me! I'm into csgo, Dayz, The Forest, War Thunder etc...


----------



## TheCanadian1

*BOBUNKEY! From Canada!*

My Steam ID is Bobunkey
Bobunkey Steam Profile

Lately I've been recording game play too... I'd appreciate subscriptions, and I give out free games whenever I buy a humble bundle, so there's that 
Bobunkey YouTube Channel


----------



## Samsa

http://steamcommunity.com/id/benjimont/

Wanting to play with fellow AOE2 and Civ5 novices in particular.


----------



## millanstar

millanstar123 http://steamcommunity.com/id/millanstar


----------



## elderdragon

id is spacegrass86

i mainly play overwatch and battlefield 4 at the moment.

favourite steam games to play include mount and blade warband and cs go.


----------



## Xtreme2damax

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xtreme2damax21/

Anyone into Team Fortress 2, Left4Dead 1/2, Borderlands or anything else?


----------



## SexyFairy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cum_Fairy/


----------



## CptHello

Feel free to add~

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198019438143/


----------



## Mirukana

Feel free to add s/n MintyButtz or Afuturezombie


----------



## millanstar

http://steamcommunity.com/id/millanstar/

feel free to add


----------



## Mirukana

http://steamcommunity.com/id/MintyButtz/ FEEL FREE TO ADD!!


----------



## starsfreak

Hey looking for people who play GTA 5 

DanielTheFreak
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisyjimin

cxztiel

http://steamcommunity.com/id/cxztiel


----------



## DameTheDreamer

sexilious69


----------



## pocketbird

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chipmunks69ing/

If anyone wants to play something, I'm down for any genre! I'm terrible at games, but I love a good laugh. Or making friends.


----------



## humblelulu

http://steamcommunity.com/id/humblelulu/

 Not been on steam too long as my PC was rubbish before, but recently rebuilt my new one so I have been pc gaming a lot more these days 
Please add me! Would love more friends on there xxx


----------



## MrSmall

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xksxsuppressed

Feel free to add me, I play a lot of different games :smile2:


----------



## Protozoan

deleted


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Muyypotpie 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AgatoN

Feel free to add me!
http://steamcommunity.com/id/AgatoNtB
I'm up for coop also, Dota 2, L4D2, Borderlands etc.


----------



## Justin_Case

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197982883018/


----------



## gisellemarx

jesmad126


----------



## Salamander

http://steamcommunity.com/id/akimoxxl

By all means add me....playing gta online and the forest

Looking for ppl to play the forest with right now tho...


----------



## Moxi

I don't post contacts publicly, but I do have the following games if someone wants to get in touch via PM first:
Torchlight 2, Terraria, Starbound, Dungeon of the Endless, Risk of Rain, Shadowverse


----------



## iminnocentenough

ponkiepoy

I mostly play Fallout, Left 4 Dead, Deus Ex, and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Discopizza

Discopizza. Add me if ya want. I like to play Rocket League even though I suck.


----------



## Repix

http://steamcommunity.com/id/RepixDev I'll just post it again, cause things has changed.

Game making man! I got most of the popular games too.


----------



## modusPonens

Feel free to add me , my steam id is: emil123

I mostly play Rocket league & Dirt rally


----------



## Glue

cassette_

Mostly play Street Fighter 5.


----------



## Acid1216

Add me if anyone would like to. Steam ID is acid1216. I've been playing Doom, The Transformers Cybertron series, Borderlands 2, and Mechwarrior Online. But I have a ton of games and would love to get into whatever anyone else is playing as long as I already have it.


----------



## Sliusarek

Anyone wants to slay zombies in Call of Duty World at War? 
Let me know in PM, if you do.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Sliusarek said:


> Anyone wants to slay zombies in Call of Duty World at War?
> Let me know in PM, if you do.


I have an issue that when trying to find lobbies for zombies in COD: World At War nothing shows up. Do you know how to fix this? If so I'd be down for some zombies


----------



## Despot

Anyone who plays CS:GO, Civilization V, Warthunder, Terraria, BattleBlock add me  we could play it together!


----------



## Karsten

Despot said:


> Anyone who plays CS:GO, Civilization V, Warthunder, Terraria, BattleBlock add me  we could play it together!


Daniel Negreanu is the man.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Don't be shy to add me

http://steamcommunity.com/id/BeGouranga/


----------



## skategod

feel free to add me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198162155994/


----------



## jjoanna

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jjoanna/


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

https://steamcommunity.com/id/angrymetalgamer
(username shown is lt. mckofo)

I play a bit of everything, feel free to add me


----------



## Genos

my steam ID should be kaldoreis
feel free to add me, i'm not on a lot but i'm sure if someone wanted to play something i'd be more than happy to oblige lol


----------



## CleverCabbage2

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CleverCabbage/

Feel free to add me. I'm currently playing a lot of Guild Wars 2, but I'd be more than happy to play something else or just talk or whatever.


----------



## sugarsnappea

http://steamcommunity.com/id/avotoast

I don't particularly like steam chat but will accept any friend requests. Have discord. Won't be online too much over the next few days because I have exams but after that I should be online daily.


----------



## DustyShinigami

iron_eddie/DustyShinigami


----------



## Krum

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Punhyme/

Mainly a casual gamer these days. I play pretty much anything, just not too competitively. Look at my games and see if there's anything you wanna play. I'm from Australia, so time zones can be an issue.

I have VR, so it'd be cool to get some VR friends for Rec Room, table tennis or racing.


----------



## GoodMojo33

GoodMojo33  

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Anxionaut

playerdetected111


----------



## LordDarconis

LordDarconis


----------



## damoo

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Damooie/

PUBG anyone


----------



## ClarkJones

mtg1236


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

My Steam ID is currently Pluckinballsack. DbD seems to be quite popular for me at the mo and I've just got Fortnite and am also on Paladins (kinds like Overwatch) somedays. Also if you know of a decent CoD MW2/3 BO privates servers then give us a shout. Have got the latest Tekken if you fancy some matches and I prefer a match where there is no lag-switching, if you kick my arse then it's up to me to better my skills and defeat you. Man, lag switching has ruined Tekken, what a shame people can't lose with dignity


----------



## Oiche

keltoi001

Muh Feelings


----------



## Scaptain

Scaptain0

I never play anything there, though. My laptop sucks.


----------



## msanangelo

msanangelo112

I don't play games often but when I do, it's usually a single player racing game or maybe some kind of shooter if I feel a bit frustrated.

I'm open to trying new games, just no horror or gorey stuff, but my game budget is small. $20 or less. #poorpeopleissues


----------



## Stoja

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197969956982

I mainly play CSGO and recently got 7DTD.

Feel free to add me.


----------



## JayAlone

steamcommunity.com/id/BTK_Jay/

I cannot post clickable yet.


----------



## Sithis29

lady_roux

America's Army: Proving Ground is a great first person shooter, and it's free to play (I think).


----------



## xxtokyoxx

xxtokyoxx1


----------



## TheCanadian1

https://steamcommunity.com/id/nova-bd

Add me! I'm looking for friends to play Fallout 76 in the fall!

If you play Battlefield 1, or plan to play Battlefield V, add *NOVA-BD* to origin!


----------



## iminnocentenough

https://steamcommunity.com/id/ponkiepoy/

Feel free to add me and chat. I'm usually on every day and always respond to messages


----------



## 8888

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198825107290/

If anybody adds me please let me know you are from SAS as I sometimes ignore friend requests if I don't know who they are from.


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

https://steamcommunity.com/id/PoisonSandvich95/ or DJ Krispy Smooth.

I mostly play the same few games but I really enjoy Project Zomboid in particular. Go ahead and shoot me a friend request on Steam if there's any games we have in common, but just let me know that you're someone from SAS if you do.


----------



## Dark Skies

Steam Community :: whiteshadow


I love playing guitar, history, reading and football.




steamcommunity.com





Steamname: whiteshadow

GnR logo as my avatar.

Own tons of games. Up for playing some games with other people.


----------



## Orb

Dark Skies said:


> Steam Community :: whiteshadow
> 
> 
> I love playing guitar, history, reading and football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steamcommunity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steamname: whiteshadow
> 
> GnR logo as my avatar.
> 
> Own tons of games. Up for playing some games with other people.


added!


----------



## The Fozz

Steam Community :: The Fozz


No information given.




steamcommunity.com





I'm set to appear offline for avoidance related reasons but I'm online basically everyday so please shoot me a message and let me know you're from SAS. Been playing Conan Exiles again recently and have wanted for a while to try it or Minecraft in co-op but happy to playing anything non-competitive and that offers enough downtime to chat (text or voice) amidst gameplay, whether I own it already or if it's cheap enough (not a complete miser, just don't have an income currently XD). Obviously someone from Australia or nearby would make things easier with regards to ping issues but I'm happy to give it shot regardless of where anyone's from, even if it just means chatting while separately gaming


----------

